
Show HN: I built the stock market research tool I wanted - mjmasia
Hey everybody, last year my friends and I got fed up with the lack of good mobile market research tools.<p>We started building the tool we&#x27;d want to use, and it spiraled into a pretty sophisticated iOS app. We launched it 2 weeks ago and are feeling pretty good! I&#x27;d love to get HN&#x27;s thoughts on it too.<p>Tech stack:<p>Postgres + Redis + Node + GraphQL (Apollo) + React Native + Expo<p>Links in the comment<p>Would love to know what you think, thanks!
======
mjmasia
Website: [https://eeon.com](https://eeon.com)

App Store: [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/eeon-invest-with-
insights/id14...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/eeon-invest-with-
insights/id1488183659?ls=1)

------
cuku0078
Not available in the German store...

